# ridge vent replacement



## bdc (Dec 10, 2014)

I was hoping to get comments on the attached pictures
The old cobra ridge vent was replaced with snow country ridge vent
The main body of the roof was untouched, just a ridge vent replacement
As you can see in the photos nails and nail holes are left exposed. 
I estimate 100 + of the holes/nails, what are your thoughts?
I am not the installer</P>
<P>






<BR><BR>






</P>


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sur
of sealed them.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You hired a hack. Those holes and visible hail heads should have been sealed. Nice pics though.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> Not sur
> of sealed them.


Not sure what happened to my reply? Wrote more then this, anyhow. yes the holes should of been sealed . And being the last roll of shingles you would have nails showing , but there again should of been sealed.


----------



## bdc (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for the recent comments
Members please feel free to make any comments as you see reasonable regarding the attached pictures.


----------

